# head bobber prop finished



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my head bobber prop all finished, just need to take a new vid of him with the red light.

[URL=http://s960.photobucket.com/albums/ae88/kprimm_photos/?action=view&current=headbobberpropjune102008.flv]headbobberpropjune102008.flv video by kprimm_photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid960.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid960.photobucket.com/albums/ae88/kprimm_photos/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ae88/kprimm_photos/headbobberpropjune102008


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

headbobberpropjune102008.flv video by kprimm_photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid960.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid960.photobucket.com/albums/ae88/kprimm_photos/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ae88/kprimm_photos/headbobberpropjune102008


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That looks great. Do you have some pics of the mechanics of it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks really good, particularly in the blue lighting you used. Movement is very smooth and I like the look of the more limited sweep at the top of the motion.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!
I have a light up "Marcus the carcass" (almost the same as you guy but he has feet) from Target that I was thinking of using on my popper. where did your guy some from?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

OOOOOh! I like that! Great movement. Smooth.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, kprimm! I love the mask and the blue light.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks great. I'd also love to see the mechanics of it as well.

Here's a thread from last year that I used to build mine. My pics & video is on page 6.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job, the movement is perfect!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks real good there kprimm!! Great movement , nice and smooth!! That will look good for the TOT's.


----------



## WakeForest (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome! The lighting is great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments, I will be taking very detailed pictures and videos of all my props very soon, and will submit everything for the 2009 hauntforum dvd. The head and hands i used i believe came from oriental trading company.I just used a wiper motor from monster guts.I had a shorter drive arm at first but the movement wasnt as smooth, so i lowered the motor and added a longer arm and that gave me a nice smooth movement.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He looks fantastic! Love the glow of the blue.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice. He moves like a FCG in reverse kindof.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

*That is too Cool!*


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is nice. My wife saw it, says, why can't you do something like this??? Some days it don't pay to be me. I really do like the lighting, it adds a lot to a great prop.


----------

